# Fursona's main color?



## Ray-Don (Jul 4, 2007)

Whats your fursona's main color?

Mine is blue.


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 4, 2007)

Mine is blue. It's the kind of blue that you see at a default window's taskbar.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 4, 2007)

White as snow.  Weve got lots of snow up here.


----------



## Ray-Don (Jul 4, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> White as snow.Â Â Weve got lots of snow up here.



...I knew i forgot a color... >.=.>


----------



## net-cat (Jul 4, 2007)

White. :3


----------



## Magica (Jul 4, 2007)

Purple... Lavender... Lilac... however you want to interpret it.


----------



## Kitfox (Jul 4, 2007)

hmm...you mean color at heart or physical?


----------



## Ray-Don (Jul 4, 2007)

Kitfox said:
			
		

> hmm...you mean color at heart or physical?



Physical....


----------



## Mintywolf (Jul 4, 2007)

White.   Every incarnation of my "me" fursona and my characters that are supposed to represent me have been white.


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 4, 2007)

Rilvor, he's got black fur and just black color in general.. ( wings and such), red streaks in a pattern on his chest and back, with fire red dyed hair ^_^ So his main color is black. He wears black Tripp pants with red threadings ^_^

Edit: Don't get confused by the avvie, thats Korialus Spiritwolf, my other ( and no longer used) 'sona, I go by my bat 'sona Rilvor now ^_^


----------



## Fenrus (Jul 4, 2007)

Gray!  With blue highlights on my ears, back, and chest.


----------



## Wyrwulf (Jul 4, 2007)

Varying shades of gray (according to my old art teacher, black and white are just extreme shades of gray).


----------



## Starburst (Jul 4, 2007)

Pink all the way~!


----------



## MacroKaiju (Jul 4, 2007)

black with red bellyscales.


----------



## Orlith Nemeth (Jul 4, 2007)

Gold, shiny, shiny gold ^.=.^ with a lighter coloured  (still gold) underbelly.


----------



## Dragsooth (Jul 4, 2007)

Grey. just plain grey


----------



## BryanB (Jul 4, 2007)

Ginger and white


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 4, 2007)

I try and get all my form's skin, fur and/or scales to be purple or around it, if it works with them. If not I use a color that does work.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jul 4, 2007)

Mine's brown. Yeah, probably such a boring color to have.


----------



## Oni (Jul 4, 2007)

Yep, brown here also. ^.^


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Jul 4, 2007)

HAHAHA, Grey is winning! Soon grey will take over the world!


----------



## CodArk2 (Jul 4, 2007)

My main color is yellow, but I have brown stripes and a white underbelly ^.=.^


----------



## Aden (Jul 4, 2007)

Sandy brown/yellow-ish.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 4, 2007)

My main Charrie, Project X, has Navy Blue as the main color and a light blue underbelly.


----------



## ADF (Jul 4, 2007)

A very light grey with dark grey plates


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jul 4, 2007)

Forgot to mention white as another color my fursona uses (on the underbelly side and underside of the tail ), but I'm mostly brown. After all, my fursona is a white-tailed deer.


----------



## firefox_b (Jul 4, 2007)

Reddish-brown, unless I'm in a transitional phase...  :wink:


----------



## Jelly (Jul 4, 2007)

I guess Green (it seems to be a consistent color, but sometimes White) comes up the most when I color my " 'sona."


----------



## Option7 (Jul 4, 2007)

Mine is a mixture of grey and white, but it's predominantly(sp?) grey.


----------



## Randy (Jul 5, 2007)

Black, fave color


----------



## Fender (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm sort of a tawny brown and gold.


----------



## Tarrock (Jul 5, 2007)

green scales with my underside being a lighter green.


----------



## Xanthe (Jul 5, 2007)

Well, that depends on my mood. My name fursona, Xanthe, is Yellow, then there is Sasha who is Baby Blue, Zanna is Green, Xrena is Black and Zenara is White.... I'm a freakin rainbow.


----------



## Horrorshow (Jul 5, 2007)

Desaturated blue. :]


----------



## SeabeastRivin (Jul 5, 2007)

Green for the most part, with a blue belly. :]


----------



## Lina Loaded (Jul 6, 2007)

An orangy-yellow. I hate yellow on genneral, but that damned Goldenrod pencil crayon just kept calling my name.


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 6, 2007)

See for yourself.
<---


----------



## Purplecat (Jul 6, 2007)

GayPurple, infact my other fursona which I hold secret for now is purple as well. Though they have way different shades.


----------



## Wolfstanus (Jul 6, 2007)

Taking a wild guess because it about 50/50 but dark red.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 6, 2007)

I LOVE purple, but I made mine black.


----------



## PridedFalcon (Nov 4, 2008)

Mine is silver...well, silver and white


----------



## KypDurron23 (Nov 4, 2008)

Blue, with a black stripe on me back ^.=.^


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 4, 2008)

Cream


----------



## Blondi (Nov 4, 2008)

Black as the sea deep...


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 4, 2008)

Grey, as pictured in the avi.
<<


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 4, 2008)

Blue with white as secondary.


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey! Where's white? Ã´O


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 4, 2008)

All grey fur. Clothing usually Khaki pants and green shirt,or black shirt and blue jeans.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 4, 2008)

...normal.  A buff/light brown/dark beige/buckskin color (somewhere in that spectrum).  Like pumas/cougars generally have in nature.

Not big on flashy exotic colors usually.


----------



## FeralHusky (Nov 4, 2008)

Grey with purple eyes


----------



## pheonix (Nov 4, 2008)

Main color is red, secondary is white, and some brown.


----------



## Nylak (Nov 4, 2008)

Brown.  ...All brown.  e.e


----------



## Korro-Sama (Nov 4, 2008)

Brown and tan. Always earth tones.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 4, 2008)

...is it just me or does this thread seem like it would be more appropriate in The Den?


----------



## Mr Fox (Nov 4, 2008)

Well this thread got necro'd it started in 2007 and seeing Rilvors post on the first page, he has changed alot.

Anyway mines a deeper shade of rainbow.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 4, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Well this thread got necro'd it started in 2007



Oh.  Lovely.


----------



## bluewulf1 (Nov 4, 2008)

blue, ill post a pic of it later


----------



## Mr Fox (Nov 4, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Oh. Lovely.


 
It is lovely.


----------



## AniyaSliverwood (Nov 4, 2008)

red, black, Fushun pink, bright purple and hunter green


----------



## Ahkahna (Nov 4, 2008)

Goldenrod

I'll be moving this to the Fursonas sub-forum in The Den.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 4, 2008)

Brown.  Sienna brown to be exact.


----------

